
In Finland, Kids Learn Computer Science Without Computers - doorbellguy
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2017/02/teaching-computer-science-without-computers/517548/
======
Aperocky
The title seem.. clickbaity

Finland is doing the right thing, and they’re not teaching coding completely
without computers.

there’s a logical model for programming - how to divide and conquer, this is
not just related to algorithms but to every programming task.

And I’ve seen enough people who don’t have this mindset trying to code to know
that despite sounding extremely simple, it is a vital subject to enable more
people to start coding. Kudos to Finland for focusing on the logical aspect of
programming, which are much more transferable than knowledge of certain
language APIs.

------
anonsivalley652
Clickbait. This is not quite the same as teaching Apple II LOGO
turtlegraphics, which was taught to me in private elementary (primary) school
around grade 2 (7-8 years old). It teaches sequences and repetition, but
neither paradigm nor pair of concepts are Turing complete so I wouldn't call
them "programming." Perhaps if they built on foundation concepts in subsequent
grades, then that would be respectable. Btw, here's a SpaceWars game in Apple
II LOGO using the full language. [0]

PS: Once upon a time, Finland turned around their education system from being
one of the worst to being one of the best, by among many other changes,
eliminating many multiple choice tests and homework that weren't adding value
to overall education quality. Michael Moore showcased this in one of his
documentaries, _Where to Invade Next?_

0\. [https://paleotronic.com/2018/09/27/ancient-tongues-logo-
spac...](https://paleotronic.com/2018/09/27/ancient-tongues-logo-spacewar/)

------
32gbsd
computers are really full of distractions

